# A Newbies' First Attempt at Smoking Cheese



## matttucker

My first attempt at smoking cheese is underway in my MasterBuilt Electric Digital Smoker

*3pcs 1lb Blocks of Colby Jack (each cut in half so fits on crackers when sliced)

*2pcs 1lb Blocks of Colby (each cut in half so fits on crackers when sliced)

*2pcs 1lb Blocks of Monteray Jack (each cut in half so fits on crackers when sliced)

*1pc 1lb Block of Sharp Cheddar (cut in half so fits on crackers when sliced)

After being really unclear as to how to keep my smoker at 100 degrees or less (and without having bought an additional product to do so, or have fabricated something), I decided to soak some hickory chips in water and after taking all the trays out of the smoker I turned it on to 225 and preheated it.  I then loaded some hickory chips and let the smoke build.  I then set the temp at 100 degrees and opened up the smoker and loaded the following in this order (from bottom to top)

*1 Rack of Cheese

*1 Rack of Cheese

*Roasting pan full of ice

*Aluminum wrapped tray (to help keep heat on bottom)

I then closed up the vent at top and bottom and started to smoke.  I noticed the temp was rising a bit, so I opened up the vent on top, which immediately caused flareups in the heat chamber (kind of freaked me out).  So I opened the box up to figure out what was going on (I didn't), shut it back up and noticed I was still getting good smoke, so it is closed back up and the temp is quite cool.

I have the vacum sealer ready.  More to follow, once i know more.  I am curious about the flareups though.....








Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

--Matt Tucker


----------



## roller

Looks like you have it going on...Why don`t you trot on over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can greet you properly...Thanks !


----------



## raptor700

Welcome to SMF Matt,

This little gadget will help you tremendously 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## scarbelly

If you continue to have heat spikes you can put a pan filled with ice into the smoker to help keep the temps down.


----------



## fpnmf

>>>>>>Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Leave the top vent all the way open any time you smoke something.....

And BTW

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## SmokinAl

Like Rap said the AMNPS makes smoking cheese very easy.


----------



## matttucker

Well, I smoked the cheese for about 2hrs and some change.  The heat flareups were an issue, but the roasting pan of ice really helped do the job as I still had ice in it when I was done (which i thought was cool).  Packaging it up took a bit longer than I was planning on.  I couldn't help but taste a bit of it as I was packaging it.

Here are the rest of the pictures:

Pic01 -- The cheese after I took it out of the smoker (was surprised at the moisture on the cheese, which I dried off before vacume sealing.







Pic 002 -- The cheese all packaged up and ready to age for Christmas.







I will post up after we eat it over the holidays.

--Matt Tucker


----------



## wbrian

Lookin Good, Matt!

I just did some, but won't be ready til the 29th...

Enjoy XMas!

Brian


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome to SMF there Matt. Well it loks like your first cheese smoke went well. Now I don't know if it was good to slice yur cheeses. I think that might hinder the melding of the cheese and the  smoke favors. But you will see in a couple of weeks. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------

